# Thai, Thai, Thai they shout and scream! We Want more Thai Jerky!!!



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 8, 2016)

That's what I hear in the back of my head all day long! Then there's my boys, and my friends wanting more of it. 

6 pound batch going in. I was going to do some pork jerky too, but time collapsed this weekend. 

Here's the recipe for those that haven't looked at it here before:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 8, 2016






Smoking on Sunday so ya all ya alls are going to have to wait until then or ya'll have to answer to this guy!













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 8, 2016


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 8, 2016)

Well I have the tumbler and reread your earlier post.   

Yup, watching this.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 8, 2016)

My oldest got me a Tumbler from Todd for Christmas. Works great. I want to make some jerky. Waiting for a good price on Round...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 8, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> My oldest got me a Tumbler from Todd for Christmas. Works great. I want to make some jerky. Waiting for a good price on Round...JJ



Our restaurant supply has Top round for cheap right now. 20ish pound roasts. I'll be buying one. 

This was London broil, that was on sale a while back.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 8, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Well I have the tumbler and reread your earlier post.
> 
> Yup, watching this.



Good stuff and super simple. Really needs nothing else but one could add ginger, lemongrass, chili pepper flakes, black pepper, etc...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm in!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Al










Me Too---Move over Al---I brought the Popcorn!!







-----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 9, 2016)

Getting ready to fire up the smoker in a few. Been a busy day in the yard. Last. Ouolemof days it's been 80. That's hot for this time of year!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 9, 2016)

80???   Its snowing here


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 9, 2016)

c farmer said:


> 80???   Its snowing here



I know it's crazy! They are saying cooler temps and snow next week! Gotta love Oregon!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 9, 2016)

Went out to light the smoker and saw this.













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 9, 2016






Unless I want to go to an early grave I better let the jerky marinate a bit longer...


----------



## gary s (Apr 10, 2016)

Couch is going to get crowded  Move over Al & Bear  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 10, 2016)

DS2003, Your wife won't mind the lovely smoke smell -go for it ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm in too.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 10, 2016)

Sorry for the delay! This weekend just got out of hand!!!

Had to take care of some other stuff. My youngest traded in his Red Rider for a 10-22...













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 10, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 10, 2016






Here's the smoker, loaded and cruising at 130 for a hour!













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 10, 2016


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 10, 2016)

Awesome Case, congrats to your son on his upgrade !   Thumbs Up   Smoke looks good too man !  [emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------



## jeepsjeep (Apr 10, 2016)

I gotta tell ya DS, I only got into smoking meat to make beef jerky, that was in 1997, my first smoker and many ruined batches of meat....I finally found my recipe that I've more or less stuck with since then, it's your typical, soy based, hickory smoked, pepper, etc...  I tried your thai recipe a few weeks ago, and the first few pieces off the smoker were good.  I make about 3 lbs total, vacuum sealed much in the fridge.  Next day, my son and I were having some, we both felt it was more than good, anyway, day 3 and we ate some more...we finished it, it is amazing!  Thank you for this amazing recipe!  I've since made a second batch, it is so good!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 10, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome Case, congrats to your son on his upgrade !   Thumbs Up   Smoke looks good too man !  [emoji]127867[/emoji]



Thanks Justin! He was pretty proud today. He didn't want to shoot the big gun at first. With no pressure he worked into shooting it. Then he was loading the magazines and non-stop! 

Gonna need to buy stock in 22!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 10, 2016)

JeepsJeep said:


> I gotta tell ya DS, I only got into smoking meat to make beef jerky, that was in 1997, my first smoker and many ruined batches of meat....I finally found my recipe that I've more or less stuck with since then, it's your typical, soy based, hickory smoked, pepper, etc...  I tried your thai recipe a few weeks ago, and the first few pieces off the smoker were good.  I make about 3 lbs total, vacuum sealed much in the fridge.  Next day, my son and I were having some, we both felt it was more than good, anyway, day 3 and we ate some more...we finished it, it is amazing!  Thank you for this amazing recipe!  I've since made a second batch, it is so good!!



Glad you like it JeepJeep! It's amazing how good simple is!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2016)

Congrats to the Boy, Case!!

He looks a lot more comfortable in the second pic
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Too stretched out & leaning back in that first pic.

That Jerky Done yet??

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Congrats to the Boy, Case!!
> 
> He looks a lot more comfortable in the second pic
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear! It took some convincing to get him to try the Ruger, but he did. Now I'm going to have to buy some stock in an ammo company!

The jerky is done, but the photos are going to have to wait until this afternoon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Bear! It took some convincing to get him to try the Ruger, but he did. Now I'm going to have to buy some stock in an ammo company!
> 
> The jerky is done, but the photos are going to have to wait until this afternoon.


No problem!!

My Pics are usually a day or two late too, because I gotta go up the steps to my iMac27 to download them. 

I don't do steps too good.

BTW: Do they still sell BB Caps & CB Caps??  They'd be cheaper & fine for targeting.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> No problem!!
> 
> My Pics are usually a day or two late too, because I gotta go up the steps to my iMac27 to download them.
> 
> ...


Yeah they still make BB & CB but I haven't seen any locally for quite some time. 22 isn't horrible. I figure its about $0.02-$0.04 per round. Pretty cheap entertainment really. Cheaper than going to a movie!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yeah they still make BB & CB but I haven't seen any locally for quite some time. 22 isn't horrible. I figure its about $0.02-$0.04 per round. Pretty cheap entertainment really. Cheaper than going to a movie!


Absolutely!!

I was cheap---Got Bear Jr a BB gun at 5 yrs old----Then got him his first Compound Bow when he was 8 yrs old.

That way he could just keep shooting the same projectiles all the time.

At that time Jennings had the "Model K" (Kit bow).  You file it & put it together yourself, and paint it. Then it Grows with the kid---As he ages & grows, you adjust the draw length & poundage to fit the Kid. He used it until he was 15. 

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Absolutely!!
> 
> I was cheap---Got Bear Jr a BB gun at 5 yrs old----Then got him his first Compound Bow when he was 8 yrs old.
> 
> ...


Both boys have bows. Somehow though it isn't cheap. Arrows keep disappearing!


----------



## cueinco (Apr 11, 2016)

Judo heads are a great way to field practice and not lose your arrows.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Both boys have bows. Somehow though it isn't cheap. Arrows keep disappearing!


LOL---I used the same rules my Dad used with Baseballs & Arrows.

You don't come back in the house without the same number you went out with.

We (My Brother & I) spent until 10:30 PM with flashlights looking for an old browned Hardball (with a loose cover) that got hit into the high weeds beyond Left Field.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---I used the same rules my Dad used with Baseballs & Arrows.
> 
> You don't come back in the house without the same number you went out with.
> 
> ...


We loose most of them when we are camping. Usually shooting into the duff and needles of pine trees. Its amazing how well they get buried.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2016)

Okay here is the grand finale! I let this dry more than I normally do. Wanted to mix things up a bit. Sure is good stuff! After trimming, drying etc I ended up with 2.4 pounds. 
































ENJOY!!!!


Smoke away!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





--Points.

Pics are a little too big, but the first two are nice & clear!!

Nice Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bena (Apr 12, 2016)

the tumbler.. awesome more gadgets!.  Can wait to see it come out of the smoker.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 12, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear! Yeah I always forget that tapatalk brings in mega-bear sized Q-view!


----------



## jeepsjeep (Apr 15, 2016)

Looks great Case!!  I am going to  a friends wedding tomorrow, (2nd wedding, informal, cookout style), and I asked if I could bring anything.  Their answer was, "can you make some of that jerky you shared with us a couple of weeks ago?"  Yep, Thai jerky! people do ask for it, anyway, here's a few pics of my latest batch, I added fresh ground ginger to this one to change it up a bit.













IMG_1111.JPG



__ jeepsjeep
__ Apr 15, 2016





In the vacuum 













IMG_1122.JPG



__ jeepsjeep
__ Apr 15, 2016





About 1.5 lbs after smoked













IMG_1123.JPG



__ jeepsjeep
__ Apr 15, 2016





close up


----------



## disco (Apr 17, 2016)

What a terrific thread, Case.

First the jerky looks great, I love Thai seasonings.

Second, I don't know about arming the kids. You might have to do more smokes just to keep on their good side.

Points.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 17, 2016)

JeepsJeep said:


> Looks great Case!!  I am going to  a friends wedding tomorrow, (2nd wedding, informal, cookout style), and I asked if I could bring anything.  Their answer was, "can you make some of that jerky you shared with us a couple of weeks ago?"  Yep, Thai jerky! people do ask for it, anyway, here's a few pics of my latest batch, I added fresh ground ginger to this one to change it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great. We pretty much finished off what I made...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 17, 2016)

Disco said:


> What a terrific thread, Case.
> 
> First the jerky looks great, I love Thai seasonings.
> 
> ...



Thanks Disco!


----------

